# Blanks and hobby wood



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

I find my own blanks and wood products but I know that is not the case for many. Green Osage and large burls are my favorite and owning a Peterson sawmill makes it easy to get the best cuts. I wonder how many people have trouble finding good material to use ?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2017)

I moved this thread for you, Paul. The 'introduction' section is just for, well, introductions.

No trouble finding wood, but there's always something pretty somewhere else that I want!

Nice looking mess of wood in those photos!


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Sorry about that. Still trying to find where to post. Hard to see everything on my small phone. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Where does this go ? Lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 27, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I find my own blanks and wood products but I know that is not the case for many. Green Osage and large burls are my favorite and owning a Peterson sawmill makes it easy to get the best cuts. I wonder how many people have trouble finding good material to use ?



Any of that for sale?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

It's all for sale. Just trying to figure out what to do with it. I have read it is hard to get. Guess I am just lucky cause I found more than I can ever dig up.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2017)

That 3rd picture is some sweet looking wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 27, 2017)

welcome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> That 3rd picture is some sweet looking wood


Thanks


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Any of that for sale?


Yes all for sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome ... please post pictures... sizes .. type of wood and prices .. bet you can sale it all in here but must read and follow the rules ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks, I might do that in the near future. Going to cut blanks this weekend and who knows. I did just take a crate full of green root balls and small logs from my kiln yesterday.


----------



## The100road (Apr 27, 2017)

Being a new turner, it Seems to me like the wood is there to find. It's just the price of the wood that takes me out of the game. As just a hobby spending $75 for a bowl blank for me to possibly mess up is out of the question.

I can find all the pine in the world. But my booshy taste goes towards exotic burls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

The100road said:


> Being a new turner, it Seems to me like the wood is there to find. It's just the price of the wood that takes me out of the game. As just a hobby spending $75 for a bowl blank for me to possibly mess up is out of the question.
> 
> I can find all the pine in the world. But my booshy taste goes towards exotic burls.


Any wood is better than none that is for sure. One of my favorite bowls I have seen turned was from glued up plywood and burned.


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2017)

As far as I'm concerned, this is the best place to be to find what you want. I think the key is to find wood locally that is cheap and plentiful for you, then trade for what you want. Odds are pretty good someone here wants what you've got. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> As far as I'm concerned, this is the best place to be to find what you want. I think the key is to find wood locally that is cheap and plentiful for you, then trade for what you want. Odds are pretty good someone here wants what you've got. Tony


Thanks Tony. I appears this site has all woodworking rolled into one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 28, 2017)

there are no native or local hardwoods where I live, so either I buy on Ebay or get lucky here. it is really easy to sell me a bowl blank at your asking price.


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome Paul. That piece in the 3rd pic, you can just send it my way and I will do something with it. Just kidding, however I would be interested in some Osage Orange burl. I will be watching this thread to see what happens.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 28, 2017)

The100road said:


> Being a new turner, it Seems to me like the wood is there to find. It's just the price of the wood that takes me out of the game. As just a hobby spending $75 for a bowl blank for me to possibly mess up is out of the question.


@The100road --$75 for a bowl blank??!!! That'd make me want to quit . The only blanks I've paid for was when I was just starting out & didn't know about processing my own--I'm a fast learn.
Seriously though, you should be able to find stuff on site that's le$$. If you like Texas stuff, I've been known to ship some blanks--of course following the rules.

apology for the minor hi-jack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 28, 2017)

@David Hill more thinking like a 12"x12"x5" blank for $50 shipping in a LFRB for $19
For a good less common wood I see $50 all the time!


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> there are no native or local hardwoods where I live, so either I buy on Ebay or get lucky here. it is really easy to sell me a bowl blank at your asking price.


Thanks. My bowl blank prices all vary. Some blanks as cheap as $5 and some much more.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

David Hill said:


> @The100road --$75 for a bowl blank??!!! That'd make me want to quit . The only blanks I've paid for was when I was just starting out & didn't know about processing my own--I'm a fast learn.
> Seriously though, you should be able to find stuff on site that's le$$. If you like Texas stuff, I've been known to ship some blanks--of course following the rules.
> 
> apology for the minor hi-jack.


Most of what I sell is green Osage and trust me when I say you will not find a bowl blank of green Osage for $75. Walnut blanks I sell at 12x12x5 for $25 plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 28, 2017)

@The100road -- curious, pm sent.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 28, 2017)

I have taken to concentrating on Florida woods, mainly the hard woods out of the Keys. I do remeber you having some insane Cherry on FB that was part burl clusters and part normal grain. You do get ahold of some pretty stuff.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 29, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I have taken to concentrating on Florida woods, mainly the hard woods out of the Keys. I do remeber you having some insane Cherry on FB that was part burl clusters and part normal grain. You do get ahold of some pretty stuff.


Yes I get some crazy pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------

